# Lazy little bugger



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

just a cute pic


----------



## PhilK (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh I love pig noses... I really wanted to get one but don't think I'd be any good at looking after turtles. I'm aquarium challenged and they also get way too big.. so jealous though


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 8, 2010)

AWWWWWW!
Adorable!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 8, 2010)

hahahahah thats cool


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Such a cute little guy!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sooooooooooo cute


----------



## branca (Jul 9, 2010)

ahaha thats cute as..


----------



## FAY (Jul 9, 2010)

Pignose turtles are just the best!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 9, 2010)

How big do these guys get? What size enclosure would you need for an adult?

Gorgeous little things.... but lik PhilK....... Turtles = not my thing lol


----------



## shaye (Jul 9, 2010)

me too aquarium+me= total fail lol 
nice pig nose but


----------

